# My site



## SouthernEssence (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm thinking my site needs a change.  I get great online sales and I'm always changing something on my site but I still feel like I need something more.

Any advice/feedback?

www.southern-essence.com


----------



## Neil (Mar 11, 2008)

Ive a question.. Do you take Paypal? Ok I see now that you do but after I check out the cart.. Anyway that makes my point I would put it on the home page "Paypal" MAy or may not help.. I just know I always look for the paypal emblem


----------



## SouthernEssence (Mar 11, 2008)

Neil said:
			
		

> Ive a question.. Do you take Paypal? Ok I see now that you do but after I check out the cart.. Anyway that makes my point I would put it on the home page "Paypal" MAy or may not help.. I just know I always look for the paypal emblem



I have it on my soaps page:
http://www.southern-essence.com/soaps.html

You think I should add it to my home page too?  I'll do that tomorrow then.


----------



## Chay (Mar 12, 2008)

I think your site looks great. 
My only suggestion would be to fill that blank space at the bottom of the homepage. Maybe a product picture?


----------



## dragonfly princess (Mar 12, 2008)

I love the pics of your soaps!  I agree with the empty space at the bottom of the page, can you do some kind of banner there?


----------



## IanT (Mar 13, 2008)

The only two things I would say need a littttttle bit of improvement ...


some of the pictures could be a tad clearer (especially the ones with your soaps in the boxes..you want people to really SEE your logo nice and crisp)...

and maybe add some bullet points in terms of formatting for the FAQ as well as wherever else you think it might help..in my experience, the easier it is on peoples eyes, the more likely they are to read and read a greater amount of the info on the site!


I really like it though!  what design tool did you use?? I really want to start my own site!


----------



## SouthernEssence (Mar 13, 2008)

IanT said:
			
		

> I really like it though!  what design tool did you use?? I really want to start my own site!



Yahoo Sitebuilder


----------



## IanT (Mar 13, 2008)

aha! thank you!


----------

